# خطء في التصنيع



## super strong (22 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم
لقد صنعت صابون المواعين مثل كل مرة ولاكن المشكلة هذه المرة فصل الصابون أي يوجد شيئ في قعر القنينة مثل ترسبات ما هي المشكلة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 أبريل 2018)

اهلا بك
خطأ فى التصنيع - هو عنوانك
اكمل بذكر التركيبه - كميات وخطوات تشغيل - لنعرف المشكله


----------



## هانئ الجمل (23 أبريل 2018)

راجع الكميات ومصدر الكيماويات


----------



## HAKIM201089 (12 يونيو 2018)

حدث معي مثل هدا في تصنيع الصابون الصلب وكان السبب انني اضفت الصودا الى الزيت والصحيح هو العكس راجع خطواتك وتدكر خطوة خطوة


----------



## super strong (15 أغسطس 2018)

حلت المشكلة كان الصوديوم قديم


----------

